# помогите оценить аккордион Stradovox



## akordeon.ua (9 Янв 2013)

помогите оценить аккордион Stradavox.
Год производства, цена и стоит ли вобще такой инструмент покупать? Стартовая цена около 2000$. Небольшой торг.
А так он звучит:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AorLkLn37LU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsHYrX3YJ4c


Извените за ошибку. должно быть StradAvox, а не sradovox


----------



## akordeon.ua (10 Янв 2013)

Буду очень благодарен за помощь.


----------



## akordeon.ua (12 Янв 2013)

Друзья! И что никто ничего не подскажит по поводу этого аккордиона? :cray:


----------



## _Scandalli_ (12 Янв 2013)

Я думаю, что лучше не покупать. Не лучше ли за такие деньги найти супиту, правда, без выборки. А если эстрадный, так вообще)


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Янв 2013)

akordeon.ua писал:


> по поводу этого аккордиона?


я баянист. инструмент надо пробовать. на мой взгляд, левая сторона сосёт воздух и слишком слабая. возможно это не так. надо щупать. точно, не опробовав инструмент , никто не скажет. для консы однозначно не пойдёт.


----------



## ze_go (12 Янв 2013)

Евгений51 писал:


> на мой взгляд, левая сторона сосёт воздух


Ваша фамилия случайно не Кашпировский? :biggrin:


----------



## akordeon.ua (12 Янв 2013)

огромное спасибо за советы.
Инструмунт нужен чтобы играть эстраду. Показалось что очень хорошо звучит кларнет и фагот. Ну и итальянец за такие деньги?


----------



## _Scandalli_ (12 Янв 2013)

А на eBay искать не пробовали? Там такие классные вещи по низкой цене купить можно! Аккордеоны (б.у.) от Скандалли до Борсини! Посмотрите там. Сегодня там Скандалли Супер 6 продавался за 2300 баксов, я, извиняюсь, офигел. Состояние шикарное, видео посмотрел... Мечта. И тут бац: "Лот не найден"... Купили. Не продержался и 2-х часов. 
Так что... Посмотрите там)


----------



## akordeon.ua (12 Янв 2013)

Cупер 6 за 2300доларов?
Это надо сразу покупать! это легендарний аккордион которых очень мало осталось. А это Вы видели на американском eBayю?


----------



## Евгений51 (13 Янв 2013)

ze_go писал:


> Ваша фамилия случайно не Кашпировский?



Не надо быть Кашпировским, чтобы увидеть на видео смену меха, и услышать силу звука на тембрах, которые обычно очень мало забирают воздуха.


----------



## ze_go (13 Янв 2013)

Евгений51 писал:


> Не надо быть Кашпировским


почему решили, что левая травит, вот в чём вопрос...


----------

